# Shopping for a body shop



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I have my Goat running and it's time to get it into a body shop (no drive train work). I've shopped around, met with a few and wanted to get some thoughts from other forum members on if I'm being quoted a realistic price.
First off, I understand it's impossible to get an idea of what needs to be done on my car without seeing it, but I'll try to describe it (and attach pictures...maybe?). I'm buying a new hood & front bumper (OPGI good?), the only rust is behind the rear wheels, under the rear window, on the trunk lid where the emblem was and two spots in the trunk.
One recommended shop that would strip it down to the bare steel, chemically dip it, repair any imperfections, refit all the panels to better than new, paint it and reassemble it quoted me $20-25k.
Another shop that came recommended would remove the engine, front clip, windows, pull it off the frame (I would have to get the frame blasted & repainted or powder coated) and media blast it quoted me $10-15k. This is obviously more reasonable, but is this anywhere close to where anyone else has been quoted?
I have someone lined up to rebuild the engine & tranny, I'm keeping the original interior since it's in great shape and my goal is to have a nice looking driver. Not one that I'm scared to drive and cry if I get a stone chip. I don't plan to flip it for $$$$, but keep it in the family for my kids someday.
Any suggestions, tips, advice, etc. would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If you would have asked me two years ago i would have fell on the floor but after taking on my car myself (due to not having a spare 15K laying around) i can tell you that body and paint time and money are at least 50% of the project. Those prices are in line for the resto but beware that they are ESTIMATES, and can rise with hidden damage. main thing would be that you trust the people who you hand it over to (and you will be handing it over for a matter of months at the very least) to care about it as you would, that is really what you are paying for all other things being equal.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Unless they are a pure RESTO shop, and not a Collision shop that also does resto, your car will be there for 8mos.-to 1 yr. It is A LOT of work to finish a car properly.....:cheers....BUT, it wontbe a Toyota Camry when it's done!!!!!!!!!!!!arty: Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree:agree

I would want some customer references from any shop you were going to consider. Talk to them and look at the work they had done to thier cars. No shop should be afraid of refering customers and what the shop has sitting in their shop/parking lot does not count.

Also, never pay 100% until the work is completed, most shops will want a deposit, but it should never exceed 50% of the total. Also put a contingency on a completion date and hold them to it. 

Don't be a PITA, but check on the car weekly to make sure they are staying on it and take your pictures at this time. 

Your part is to have all the parts they need, when they need them. You don't want to be holding up the project so have all your ducks in order.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Very good points and thank you. The two shops I'm considering do only restos on older American muscle and are one man shops that take on a car at a time. They both encourage picture taking to document the process and one even said I could stop by to work on the car myself.
I'm leaning towards the 2nd one due to the cost and the fact I don't want a garage queen I'm scared to drive.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Also, does OPGI have the best parts with regards to a new hood & endura front bumper?


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Its hard to see exactly what scope of work is till its blasted. 20-25k is realistic. Car will prop take a year. Talk to people that have had cars done by this shop.Dont be afraid of the one man shop if hes highly recommended. Also dont be afraid to ask how hes going to go about certain things i.e window channels and run it by the forum for opinions. Dont be in a hurry..Good luck


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

if you can work on the car you will be able to save a lot of $$ during the disassemble process the removal of every nut and bolt is a long process and you will get to see first hand the condition of the parts- OPGI tends to be a little more spendy for the same parts everyone else gets


----------

